# Silly question of the day



## Silvia

Dear Administrator,

I would like to inform you about an unpleasant inconvenience regarding the posts in the forum.

Whenever I move the cursor over the title of some thread, a little window pops up displaying the content of the starting post.

Now the problem is, dear Mr Kellogg, I am a little slow and the window disappears before I can read it!

Please also be aware that I am a complete illiterate about computer stuff, and not only about that, as far as that matters.

Would you be so kind and enlighten me on this subject?

Thank you in advance.

Best regards

Silvia


----------



## cuchuflete

silviap said:
			
		

> Dear Administrator,
> 
> I would like to inform you about an unpleasant inconvenience regarding the posts in the forum.
> 
> Whenever I move the cursor over the title of some thread, a little window pops us displaying the content of the starting post.
> 
> Now the problem is, dear Mr Kellogg, I am a little slow and the window disappears before I can read it!
> 
> Please also be aware that I am a complete illiterate about computer stuff, and not only about that, as far as that matters.
> 
> Would you be so kind and enlighten me on this subject?
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Silvia



Dear Silvia,

While we wait for Mike to awaken and give you an official, authoritative, correct, and useful answer, may I have the honor of attempting one from a fellow user, who has noticed the same phenomenon?

I just placed the cursor over the graphic to the left of this thread's title.  Up popped the magic Silviaballoon. (Hereafter, I shall always refer to these "speech bubbles" as Silviaballoons, in your honor!)  It disappeared quickly.
I moved the cursor back over it, v e r y  s l o w l y.  It re-appeared and stayed visible.  

The solution seems to be to go at a more "moderate" pace, and when you find something you like, stay with it.

Computer illiterate experimenter,
Cuciu

PS- try it with the little yellow fellow who blinks.  The Silviaballoon says, "silviap's avatar".


----------



## mkellogg

Silvia,

The feature is called a "tooltip" and is an Internet Explorer or web page feature that you will see used on many webpages.  I am almost certain that I have no control over the length of time that it displays.  Yes, I find it annoying as well, but there is nothing that I know that I can do to fix it.  I suggest contacting Bill Gates.

I have just discovered that I can increase or reduce the number of characters displayed in the tooltip.  Maybe if I made it shorter, you could read it all before it disappears.  Right now it is set at 300. Maybe that is a bit too much information...


----------



## Silvia

Cuciu, thank you for your kind piece of advice, but it doesn't work with me. I wonder if that's because you're on a Mac while I'm on a laptop... (I was moving the cursor so slow that I was going to fall asleep at the keyboard! )

Mike, don't reduce the number of characters displayed just cause I'm slow  I wouldn't ask for so much...

About Bill Gates, does anyone have his email address?!

Silvia

P.S.: I wonder if Olivier or anyone else can confirm nothing can be done. Until then I will keep hoping


----------



## garryknight

mkellogg said:
			
		

> I suggest contacting Bill Gates.


 It's also happening with the Firefox browser on the KDE desktop in Mandrake Linux. Can I blame Bill Gates for that, too? Please?


----------



## Tormenta

silviap said:
			
		

> Cuciu, thank you for your kind piece of advice, but it doesn't work with me. I wonder if that's because you're on a Mac while I'm on a laptop... (I was moving the cursor so slow that I was going to fall asleep at the keyboard! )
> 
> Mike, don't reduce the number of characters displayed just cause I'm slow  I wouldn't ask for so much...
> *
> About Bill Gates, does anyone have his email address?!*
> 
> Silvia
> 
> P.S.: I wonder if Olivier or anyone else can confirm nothing can be done. Until then I will keep hoping





I don't, Silvia, but I can give you his mobile number if you want  

Tormenta


----------



## Silvia

Are you serious?!


----------



## cuchuflete

silviap said:
			
		

> I'm on a laptop...


  Mr Gate's lap top?

without further comment....

Cuciu


----------



## Silvia

Maybe I didn't use the proper phrase, Cuciu. Teach me.


----------

